# Calif requires background check to buy ammo.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"the California state senate today passed a multitude of anti gun bills. Two of them are particularly bad.
The first will require background checks for anyone who is buying or selling ammo. Ammo is already expensive and hard to come by. What do you think these additional requirements are going to do to the cost of ammo in CA? Will ammo EVER be readily available again in CA if these bills are signed into law?"

http://gunssavelives.net/blog/gun-l...nd-checks-for-ammo-and-bans-semi-auto-rifles/

.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Seems there was a thread a week or two ago about how wonderful it is to live in California. I disagreed. 

This is truly liberalism run wild. Definitely the land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Seems there was a thread a week or two ago about how wonderful it is to live in California. I disagreed.
> 
> This is truly liberalism run wild. Definitely the land of fruits and nuts.


 
:thumb:

.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

California is a liberal cesspool
Ever notice that it's the liberal states that have the worst crime, worst economy and the most corruption?
I don't even know why we call them liberals when they should be called restrictives, control freaks or just corrupt idiots


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

riddle me this batman , if you have to pay for a background check on a box of ammo , why wouldn't you pay the same charge for a background check and buy a case or 3 of ammo.

they are just trying to slowly price any one outside of the elite class out of an armed defense.
barely making ends meet , single working mom has the same right under the constitution to an armed defense against those who would harm her or her children than any elitist bureaucrat.
first they made a list of CA approved guns , and the manufacturer has to send several samples of the gun to the state so the state can yeah or neah the sale of it in their state all this raises the price and lowers the availability , then make it almost impossible for a person in a area where CCP is most needed to get one , now make ammunition unobtainable then do it all in the name of safety of witch they have created none 

if they shifted gears , offered a CCL shall issue at a price just enough to cover the background check and printing , then set the terms of the ccl that the gun must be carried on your person when ever not in your home , creating no safe zones for criminals , and no parking lots full of cars with guns in them. allowed some ranges to open up , indoor is fine in urban areas , and in order to enter a range , buy ammo without background check every time and look at or purchase firearms you need the shall issue ccl , that needs to really be shall issue , you would change things , you would have trained , background checked , responsible people carrying , it would still limit the access to gangs and criminals every bit as much as it does now under their proposed law if not more , but it allows people to defend themselves and help rather than dial and die waiting.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Millions upon millions of people in California have no verifiable background to check.

As for me I will buy ammo elsewhere.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Wonder how long the FBI will put up with the extra work?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Explorer said:


> Wonder how long the FBI will put up with the extra work?



it is probably an NCIS instant check and not a full FBI check 
each state DOJ has a link to NCIS and can run the checks so it is money in the state workers pocket.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Did they hit reloading components too? Background check to buy lead?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Mandated by the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act of 1993 and launched by the FBI on November 30, 1998, NICS is used by Federal Firearms Licensees (FFLs) to instantly determine whether a prospective buyer is eligible to buy firearms or explosives. Before ringing up the sale, cashiers call in a check to the FBI or to other designated agencies to ensure that each customer does not have a criminal record or isnât otherwise ineligible to make a purchase. More than 100 million such checks have been made in the last decade, leading to more than 700,000 denials.
> NICS is located at the FBIâs Criminal Justice Information Services Division in Clarksburg, West Virginia. It provides full service to FFLs in 30 states, five U.S. territories, and the District of Columbia.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/nics


I wonder what the other 20 stats do?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds like a "poll tax" to me.

Just another way to herd the sheep.

Disgusting.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

$50 charge for the background check...

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3026405/posts

.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

A background check for ammo is not too much worse than a background check for guns... in their opinion. After all, someone could buy a gun when it's legal for them to own it... then perhaps they become a felon and still own the gun illegally but still be able to walk into any store and buy ammo for it legally. This scenario needs a restriction on ALL ammo buyers in their opinion.

They ignore the fact that buying ammo is something that happens repeatedly for any responsible gun owner. It's like requiring someone to have their files checked to see that they have kids every time they want to buy cereal in the store. It becomes easier to the person to just go buy cereal on the street from some cereal dealer than to go through the hassle of a store.

*scratches head at the weird idea of illegal cereal dealers a moment

Anywho... it's a good tactic to use if you want ammo dealers to stop selling ammo. Then all the people who already own guns have fewer places to buy their ammo. Then people may resort to buying ammo illegally, where they can be arrested and charged and have a record that now says they cannot own guns OR ammo.

So the tactic will lead to fewer sources of ammo and guns. It will lead eventually to fewer owners of guns overall.

At least... LEGAL sources of guns and ammo and LEGAL owners of guns. The illegal ones won't be bothered at all by any of it. 

Although I won't agree that all of California is bad. There's plenty of good folks and good places. They're just outnumbered by the crazy ones who think super high taxes, restrictions on everything from guns to pets to your private actions is good.


----------



## jamesdaclark (Aug 2, 2012)

I live in California and love most of it. The $50 check is once a year, not every time. I think it's a waste of my money and will not help with the supposed problem that doesn't really exist. The potential new law that concerns me is the semi auto removable magazine law. Every kid, including my daughter, that owns a 22 rifle is going to have issues.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Thank you jamesdaclark for correcting that misinformation. $50 once a year is way different from every purchase.

The outlawing of magazine handguns/guns is ridiculous since more people own magazine fed guns than revolvers. The NY law didn't make it(I don't think) that tried to say certain size magazines would be outlawed, which would have outlawed every magazine since no one made them hold that small a number of rounds.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

What a joke! I am so glad that I don't live in that god forsaken part of the country. Feel bad for true patriots over there.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Gray Wolf said:


> Did they hit reloading components too? Background check to buy lead?


 
Environmentalists and anti-gun nuts are trying everything in their power to get lead banned in any type of ammunition use. 

.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

What would people use instead of lead? Steel? That'll drive up the price.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

ninny said:


> Environmentalists and anti-gun nuts are trying everything in their power to get lead banned in any type of ammunition use.
> 
> .


Yeah, sure wouldn't want people putting lead back into the ground


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Nails are good for shotguns.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now, I would almost submit to a background check if there was any ammo to buy. Been trying to buy some 22 magnums for months now. None available anywhere.

Aso can't find 22 long rifle ammo either. I went to two walmarts and two sporting good stores looking for 22 LR, 22 mag, and/or 22 hornets. None to be found.

<sigh>


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been in California for most of my life - and we're leaving in about a month for the Missouri Ozarks. 

To build on Ozark Tom's comments, 

California is like granola...what ain't fruits and nuts are flakes!

$50 is $50! Whether once a year or once a month - forget it! It's one more leach tapping into your livelihood and eventually you will be sucked dry. Each time is for my own good, but I never see the benefit...Ever!!!

At some point you need to vote with your feet - and we are.


----------

